# Loss of quality when uploading images



## AJ Jewell (Apr 2, 2007)

Whenever I upload an image to, flickr, photobucket, facebook, or anywhere for that matter, my images look very washed out compared to the exact same jpeg on my computer. Is there a reason for this. I see other people here that have hosted images, and they are fine.

Any thoughts?


----------



## EOS_JD (Apr 2, 2007)

When saving an image for the web make sure you convert the colour profile to sRGB first.


----------



## AJ Jewell (Apr 3, 2007)

Yeah, after I posted this, I did some more looking around and found out that Firefox does some weird things with colours that IE or Safari does not. When I look at the same image in sRGB (or AdobeRGB for that matter), firefox washes out the colour a lot.

Very strange.


----------

